# My new Snare/Kick Samples - Natural and Fat sounding!



## Paul666 (Feb 27, 2014)

I spent the last couple of days with recording some drum samples. Here's a short preview of my kick and snare. My goal was a natural but fat sounding snare and a punchy kick. I used my friend's 14" custom birch snare and his starclassic kick drum. 

Snare is almost rough except for some minor EQs, Kick is Pre-Processed. We want to do 2-3 sets of Toms, a few more Snares and one Cymbal Pack the next days. 

What do you think?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jameskasparofficial/drum-samples-rough-idea[/SC]


----------



## Divided-Divine (Feb 27, 2014)

Sounds really cool!
BTW is that Ragnarok by Periphery?


----------



## Paul666 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks! 
And yes, that's Ragnarok


----------



## gamber (Feb 27, 2014)

wanna share?


----------



## Paul666 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll release them in 2-3 weeks with the Tom and Cymbal Sets


----------



## Alphanumeric (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow these are great esp the toms and kick click n' low end. 

The snare is a bit pingy/smacky (lots of ring ..) for me, you could always damp it a bit more, tune lower to get it fatter ..


----------



## jdinop (Feb 27, 2014)

Man these are great! 

How'd you go about recording these, I'm interested in recording samples but don't really know how to go about it!

Can't wait to hear the rest of them.


----------



## Paul666 (Feb 27, 2014)

Toms are 100% unprocessed Avatar Toms! 

I used a sm7b on top and a sm57 on the bottom of the snare. A good tuning is important if you want a good good snare tone. 

I want to record the snare samples again with a Room Mic so you can adjust the amount of reverb/room in Kontakt.


----------



## patata (Feb 28, 2014)

Toms are a bit dead,kick could be tuned a bit lower as well.
I like the snare and the kick though.


----------



## Paul666 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks!

I'll record a lower kick tomorrow. And we're gonna to do cymbals and toms next weekend. So I can release the samples in mid-march


----------



## Paul666 (Feb 28, 2014)

Another Question: .NKI or .TCI? Or Both?


----------



## wilsky757 (Mar 1, 2014)

both i love kontakt


----------



## Paul666 (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe I'll release a processed Kit as well. Here's a mix I'm currently working on with my snare and kick sample (processed to hell and back)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jameskasparofficial/snare-processed[/SC]

Opinions?


----------



## ricknasty1985 (Mar 9, 2014)

Can't wait for these... Make sure to add the .wavs in the pack


----------



## Paul666 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks!

We're gonna record the last cymbals this week. I'll try to release them in 10-12 days. 

I add .wav, .tci and .nki. (cymbals only .wav and .nki)


----------



## bigswifty (Mar 9, 2014)

So stoked for this sample pack!
Great work


----------



## Paul666 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeiiy! Samples are ready:







Can't wait to show it to you. The final pack has:

3 Kickdrums (22" Tama Superstar, 24" Tama Starclassic, the on from the preview)
4 Snaredrums (the one from in this thread, a Cube Birch Snare, a Gretsch New Classic and a Pearl Metallica Snare)
2 sets of Toms (Starclassic + Superstar)

2 China (AAX + Zildjian Oriental)
2 Crash Cymbals (16+18" A-Custom)
2 Ride Cymbals (don't know which one)
2 Splashs (Sabian AAX 8+12 (or 10) inch)
1 Hihat (Sabian)
1 Zildjian 9,5" Zil,Bel

+ 1 Processed Kit (+ Cymbals) 

Most of them come with Room and Overhead Samples. 
Some of the older ones are only Direct mic'd.

I'll release .TCI,.NKI and .WAV files


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 17, 2014)

Neat, these sound great!


----------



## Cynic (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait to hear them!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 31, 2014)

Bumping cause I need these in my life.


----------



## bigswifty (Mar 31, 2014)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Bumping cause I need these in my life.


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks!

I had some problems with the NKI programming but it works now! I'll finish the shells this night and after that I'll do some test runs. If everything works without problem I release them this weekend.

Can't wait to show you the cymbals and especially the aluminum snare (works great for lowtuned-deathcore) 

Cheers!


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 2, 2014)

That snare though


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 4, 2014)

FAKK kontakt!

Whenever I'm using multiple velocities the "Circle Random" function in Kontakt doesn't work. Has anyone an Idea how I can solve the problem?

For example:

I have 3 samples (1-50, 51-100 and 101-127) and each of them has it's own group. If I choose "always" in the group start options it works perfectly. 
If I choose "circle random" it plays every 3rd or 4th note. 

If I have 5 samples and every samples goes straight from 1-127 the "Circle Random" function works. 

I'll give someone the snare and the kick from this example for free if you can help me.


----------



## wilsky757 (Apr 6, 2014)

i have kontakt it might be that you have the velocities in there own groups maybe try it like this example group 1 has a soft hit 1-50, medium hit 51-100, hard hit 101-127 then the same for the rest of your groups if that makes any sense


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 6, 2014)

It works now! 
Thanks Wilsky :yes way:

Here's a short example:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jameskasparofficial/cymbals-example[/SC]

I really like how the cymbals came out - your opinions? 

Infos:

Hihat - Sabian 14" AAX
Left Crash - 16" A-Custom
Right Crash - 18" A-Custom
China - Zildjian Oriental 
Ride - 22" Meinl (don't know the exact model) 
Splash1 - 8" AAX
Splas 2 - 10" AAX
Bell - Zil-Bel (not in this example)

Mics: KM184 (Overheads), C414 (Mono Room), SM7b (Hihat Close)


----------



## wilsky757 (Apr 6, 2014)

glad i could help you out


----------



## wilsky757 (Apr 6, 2014)

i love the way the cymbals sound i will be picking these up when they are ready


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 6, 2014)

Dddddddddddddddamn! Can't wait for these.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 6, 2014)

how much are you thinking about charging for them? i may be interested in making a purchase.


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 7, 2014)

I guess I offer different sets (Full Set, Shells Only, Cymbals Only) and there's a processed Kit on the way too! 

I don't know the exact price yet but there will be a huge discount the first days!
The Full set, that includes the upcoming processed kit as well (makes around 1000-1200 samples) will be around $55. 

Cheers


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 7, 2014)

If I could make a suggestion, the snare is a little too tubby sounding. I guess it needs less low-mids, and would benefit from treble. Did you mic the bottom at all? The snare is also a tad too clicky as well. I hope you don't take this as offensive, I'm just trying to help!


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 14, 2014)

RELEASE DAY FRIENDS 

Sorry for the delay! 
I'm offering a special "Sevenstring User" Deal for the next 2 Days.

$50 for the full Pack (includes over 1500 samples)


GET IT HERE:
http://senecadrumsamples.bigcartel.com


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 14, 2014)

Bought!


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you! 

Just fixed the example links and added a "Snare Only" Option


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 14, 2014)

Checked some .wav's out already. 24 inch Starclassic kick and Gretch new classic are my favourites so far and the 16'' tom sounds really neat. Cymbals, ride (tip especially) and the 10'' splash sound really great. Not sure if I'll end up using them though, I like Avatar cymbals so much.

E: The Gretch takes processing so well thanks to the fact that there's so little ringing going on. Still need to find good compressor attack and release values for this bad boe tho...
E2: Do you mind me posting a processed solo version of the snare (top and bottom stacked) or do you want me not to post single shots in here? I can use a low audio quality or something, just would like to show what I could come up with in 5 minutes of processing and maybe post some settings on how I got the results.


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 14, 2014)

Glad to hear that you like the samples 

I like the 22" Kick more than the 24" when it comes to metal or fast rock music. the 24" is great for rock music. 

Yeah, I'd love to hear some processed examples. :yes way:


&#8364;: I'll add some new example tomorrow to show you every single snare/kick and how they can handle dynamics.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Apr 14, 2014)

Paul666 said:


> Maybe I'll release a processed Kit as well. Here's a mix I'm currently working on with my snare and kick sample (processed to hell and back)
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jameskasparofficial/snare-processed[/SC]
> 
> Opinions?



woah that sounds awesome, where did you get the samples for the subdrop, reverse cymbal and keys? or are those included in your sample pack


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 14, 2014)

Subdrop is made with pro tools signal generator. 
Reverse Cymbal (it's a snare actually ) is just a reverse snare with a huge amount of reverb. 
And the Keys are Xpand2 (stock protools sound library) 
And bass is colossal


----------



## nikolazjalic (Apr 14, 2014)

Paul666 said:


> Subdrop is made with pro tools signal generator.
> Reverse Cymbal (it's a snare actually ) is just a reverse snare with a huge amount of reverb.
> And the Keys are Xpand2 (stock protools sound library)
> And bass is colossal



i take it that signal generator is some kind of oscillator? if you wouldn't mind sharing the sample for that subdrop it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 14, 2014)

Here are some Subkicks:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5213028/SubKicks.zip

It takes about 5 seconds to create them (create sine wave that fits the tuning and length and slow it down).

E: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5213028/SubKicks 2.zip 

That one is the original from the file and I also added the explosion samples


----------



## nikolazjalic (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, I know they're not too hard to make but I was looking for something more impactful. Just realized the subdrop you used was actually an explosion. Appreciate it, rep'd


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 15, 2014)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/138165061/Gretch fast processed.mp3

Here's my Gretsch snare, processed in 30 minutes on my laptop with my headphones (AKG 702 I believe).

If anyone is interested in how I got there (I used only really simple plugins, since all the non-freeware stuff is on my desktop), I'll be happy to post screenshots of the settings and signal chains!

I went for a pretty natural sound with a lot of reverb, but low on volume. I used a total of 3 reverbs and the room mic with 40% blended reverb in it. Something pretty neat that everyone should try out is a bit crusher, 20% mix, on bottom snare.


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds great! 

Bitcrusher works great on drums - I used T-Racks Clipper a lot but switched to JST Clip a couple of days ago.

Some Guys asked for the snare/kick from the first example on Page1. 

I just made a new product in my shop where you can buy the kick, snare and toms in one pack 

Check it out! :yes way: Home / SenecaDrumSamples


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 19, 2014)

Huge Easter Discount 

All my samples are 50% cheaper through monday. Listen to the whole set here:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5213028/EXAMPLE_Processed.wav

And thank you for your big support


----------



## Leveebreaks (Apr 19, 2014)

Great work, really like the toms and cymbals


----------



## 4Eyes (Apr 19, 2014)

thanks for the discount, I got the whole pack and I'm really excited to try it out


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 19, 2014)

4Eyes said:


> thanks for the discount, I got the whole pack and I'm really excited to try it out



I'd love to hear some mixes with my samples :yes way:

I just added some new examples to the page. same beat with different snares


----------



## 4Eyes (Apr 22, 2014)

it seems only kontakt 5 is supported? I have kontakt 4 and it says it cannot load samples, because they were created in newer version of kontakt


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 22, 2014)

I made them with Kontakt 5 3.1 - I'll check if I can export them as K4 files too. 

Or you can use the free Kontakt Player simultaneous with your K4.


----------



## 4Eyes (Apr 22, 2014)

Paul666 said:


> I made them with Kontakt 5 3.1 - I'll check if I can export them as K4 files too.
> 
> Or you can use the free Kontakt Player simultaneous with your K4.


thanks for hint


----------



## Paul666 (May 11, 2014)

It's my birthday today - grab the whole sample pack for $20 (TODAY ONLY!!)

http://senecadrumsamples.bigcartel.com/product/seneca-full-kit-with-cymbals


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (May 27, 2014)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/138165061/something1.mp3

Finally got around to testing these things. Here's a mix I made with ~50% blend of Seneca samples and 50% other stuff on kick and snare. I think I used a total of 5 kick samples in this (although majority of them really low) and 5 different snare samples (2 avatar, 2 seneca, 1 slate).


----------



## Paul666 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey Guys!

I'm currently working on a bigger sample pack and I need some help to get some cool snares and cymbals. My current seneca samples are on a huge discount.

Check them out:

SENECA DRUM SAMPLES (SALE) / SenecaDrumSamples


----------



## faloppa (Nov 22, 2014)

Paul666 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm currently working on a bigger sample pack and I need some help to get some cool snares and cymbals. My current seneca samples are on a huge discount.
> 
> ...



Hi Paul! I'm a little bit confused with the sale, the full set costs $10, but if I click on the Cymbals they will cost $22.50? Is that right? By the way I really liked the overheads, great job mate!


----------



## Paul666 (Nov 22, 2014)

ups, I forgot to take out the cymbals option. 

I'm glad you like it


----------



## faloppa (Nov 22, 2014)

Paul666 said:


> ups, I forgot to take out the cymbals option.
> 
> I'm glad you like it



Thnx for the discount bud ^^, just got 'em. I'll test this as soon as possible!


----------



## Kittenflower (Nov 23, 2014)

Agh... I'm not good with 3rd party Kontakt plugins... Thought it was going to be one big .nki to play around with instead of all those small packs


----------



## BassMetalDude (Nov 23, 2014)

Just bought the set, awesome!


----------



## Kittenflower (Nov 24, 2014)

How does I choke the hi hat? Sorry, complete noob here.


----------



## Kittenflower (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry for the double post.

Here's my test mix, I'm not the best one out there but I like the sounds so far! Sorry for the crappy guitar tone, I need new pickups. 
https://soundcloud.com/headshock-1/seneca-test/s-T8o0p


----------



## Guamskyy (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok so I bought the pack, but is it a link to download them or an actual physical product?


----------



## GalacticDeath (Nov 25, 2014)

Damn, great sounding samples man. I love the sound of the custom snare and the seneca kick


----------



## Guamskyy (Nov 26, 2014)

EDIT: Got it 


I really like that seneca kick!


----------



## Paul666 (Apr 3, 2015)

Good News Guys, 

We're gonna record our new sample pack early may and it includes an awesome DW Collectors kit and some really nice cymbals. We're gonna track all the drums through an universal audio la610 preamp into an apogee ensemble. 

And for the shells we add some special "distressor-nuke" samples. 
Can't wait to show you the new ones.


----------



## Guamskyy (Apr 7, 2015)

\m/


----------



## Paul666 (Mar 28, 2016)

!! SELLOUT !!

Here's your chance to get the samples for $10. We're working hard on our new samples - they should be available in a few weeks.


----------



## Paul666 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I used my own Samples in a mix and here you can hear it:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/nqu6gj6ag2tb51d/SENECA EXAMPLE FULL MIX.mp3?dl=0

Samples are totally rough except for some clipping and a bus compressor. 
They're still available for $10 - So take your chance! 

http://senecadrumsamples.bigcartel.com/product/seneca-full-kit-with-cymbals


----------



## Paul666 (Sep 11, 2018)

++ Long Time No See ++

For all of you who bought my older Seneca Drum Sample Pack, Thank you very much!

If you're interested in my new Sample Pack, check it out here

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Dhgv7_oV-siB07Qq-SEJNziqUlZR9gwq/view

We recorded an awesome tuned Drumkit in an amazing live room last week and I took some samples. 

They're currently on Sale right here 

https://jameskaspardrums.bigcartel.com/


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 11, 2018)

I can turn these into kontatk instruments for you, mega cheap PM me if insterested.


----------

